
Excellent Open Source Go Projects - shawnps
http://herman.asia/open-source-go-projects-to-learn-from
======
hermanschaaf
Author here. We would love feedback from the HN community!

I didn't mention in the post, but I also checked the scores of all the
(public) Gopher Gala entries. Here are the top-rated Gopher Gala projects of
the past weekend by quality rating:

    
    
      1. color  100%   https://github.com/gophergala/color
      2. gorgonzola  100%   https://github.com/gophergala/gorgonzola
      3. jsonup  99%   https://github.com/gophergala/jsonup
      4. goloso  99%   https://github.com/gophergala/goloso
      5. json-ipsum  99%   https://github.com/gophergala/json-ipsum
      6. catarang  99%   https://github.com/gophergala/catarang
      7. xtend-poc  99%   https://github.com/gophergala/xtend-poc
      8. TypingGeeks  99%   https://github.com/gophergala/TypingGeeks
      9. HitGoPher  98%   https://github.com/gophergala/HitGoPher
      10. blinky_light_display  98%   https://github.com/gophergala/blinky_light_display
      11. lirix  98%   https://github.com/gophergala/lirix
      12. wisdom  97%   https://github.com/gophergala/wisdom
      13. rehook  97%   https://github.com/gophergala/rehook
      14. yps  97%   https://github.com/gophergala/yps
      15. application-framework  96%   https://github.com/gophergala/application-framework
      16. fsntor  96%   https://github.com/gophergala/fsntor
      17. dnsp  90%   https://github.com/gophergala/dnsp
      18. scpm  87%   https://github.com/gophergala/scpm
      19. sqldump  87%   https://github.com/gophergala/sqldump
      20. watchtower  86%   https://github.com/gophergala/watchtower

Yes, Go Report Card failed to make the list - we'll have to fix that later :)

------
willnorris
nice project... I just updated a couple of minor gofmt, go vet, and golint
issues I had overlooked in google/go-github, so the score is a little higher
now :)

Just curious, at what level are you raising the cyclomatic complexity as an
issue? Looks like around 12?

It might also be worth considering test coverage as another factor.

~~~
shawnps
Hi, we're running gocyclo with "-over 10"

Test coverage is definitely something we want to add but we weren't sure if we
could figure out how to run them in a sandbox properly in the amount of time
we had. I'll probably research how the Go Playground does it :)

------
shawnps
We built this for the recent Gopher Gala distributed hackathon. We have a long
list of things we want to add or fix (the event is only 48 hours long). We'd
love to get any feedback HNers have to offer!

